# Java kann nicht installiert werden



## zer11 (31. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,
Zurzeit Streikt mein Java einfach. Ich kann es nicht installieren, wenn ich es versuche steht bei der Liste der Sachen die geschlossen werden müssen java selbst (!).

Ich hatte Java 6 Update 22 auf meinen PC... deinstallierte es weil ich ausversehen eine Datei von Java komplett gelöscht habe. Nach langem deinstallations Fehlern hab ich es dann doch mal geschafft es zu deinstallieren. Aber dann das: 






Dieses Programm hat leider auch nicht funktioniert

Weitere Infos


> Java war schonmal auf den PC.
> Betriebssystem: Windows XP
> Java wird nicht mal mehr bei Software angezeigt.
> Java ist aber noch in der Systemsteuerung zu finden (Wenn ich dieses öffnen will steht dort: The system cannot find the registry key specified:
> ...



Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich es Installieren kann? Man braucht Java ja für fast alles.


Ich höffe ihr könnt mir helfen

PS: Dashier kommt alles wenn ich bei Suchen Java eingebe:


----------



## Asgar13 (1. Apr 2011)

Was sagt den die Konsole(cmd), wenn du:

```
java
```
 aufrufst?


----------



## zer11 (1. Apr 2011)

Wenn ich das dort eingebe kommt für c.a 0.1 Sec dieseshier (Und ja ich hab gutes timing  )


----------



## Asgar13 (1. Apr 2011)

Kopiere mal von D:\Programme\Avira\bin die Datei java.dll nach C:\WINDOWS\system32.
Und dann noch von C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded die Datei Java Runtime Enviroment  nach C:\WINDOWS\system32.

Und dann noch mal die Datei von oben ausführen.


----------



## zer11 (1. Apr 2011)

Und dann noch von *C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded* die Datei Java Runtime Enviroment nach C:\WINDOWS\system32.


Diesen Ordner habe ich nicht.


E: Ich habe aber anzubieten D): *C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files* und *C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Installations*

Im Ordner Downloaded Programm Files sind 3 mal Java Runtime Enviroment 1.6.0 Files
Typ: ActiveX-Steuerelement

E2: Ich kann die Java Runtime Enviroment Files nicht verschieben/kopieren


----------



## Sonecc (1. Apr 2011)

Kann gelöscht werden, TO hats selbst erkannt^^


----------



## Asgar13 (1. Apr 2011)

C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files, dürfte es dann sein.

E: Wo ist der Namens-/Datums-unterschied zwischen denen?


----------



## zer11 (1. Apr 2011)

Hier nen Bild von den Ordner und was ich damit machen kann wenn ich es Rechtsklicke:





Hier ist noch ein Bild, wegen den Namens und Datumsunterschied:


----------



## Asgar13 (1. Apr 2011)

Mal sehen ob das ein gründlicher Kopierschutz ist.

Markiere den Ordner und drücke dann Strg+c dann gehe in irgend ein Verzeichnis und drücke Strg+v.

Edit: Erstelldatum "Keine" das ist nicht gut, sind in den Ordnern (Java Runtime Enviroment) Dateien drin?

//Sorry, für das missverständnis


----------



## zer11 (1. Apr 2011)

Jop hab ich schon ausprobiert.
Vielleicht gehts wenn du deine Java Runtime Enviroment Datei hochlädst und ich sie mir in den Ordner downloade?


E: Nee das ist kein Ordner... Hier nen Bild wenn ich es doppelklicke:






Btw. hab mir erstmal reichlich bedankt ^.^


----------



## Asgar13 (1. Apr 2011)

Blöd, dass ich jetzt keinen Downloadlink finde.

Dein JRE(Java Runtime Enviroment) ist defekt, suche dir bitte ein neues, dann dürfte Java funktionieren.

Wenn es dann nicht funktioniert, poste bitte die Konsolenausgabe.


----------



## zer11 (1. Apr 2011)

Name der Datei die ich jetzt installiere; jre-6u24-windows-i586.exe





Dashier hab ich mir gedownloaded:
Download Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.24 (32-bit) - FileHippo.com

Bei einer älteren Version hats geklappt! CLOSE THREAD


Edit: Die neueren Versionen werden benötigt, ich kann sie aber immer noch nicht installieren.


----------



## zer11 (3. Apr 2011)

PUMP!


----------



## zer11 (4. Apr 2011)

Pump!


----------



## Sonecc (4. Apr 2011)

? Was ist jetzt deine frage


----------



## zer11 (4. Apr 2011)

> Edit: Die neueren Versionen werden benötigt, ich kann sie aber immer noch nicht installieren.



Problem ist halt das bei den älteren Versionen nicht verlangt wird das ein Programm geschlossen werden soll. Bei den neueren Versionen steht immer das ich Programme schließen soll : ..., ..., ..., Java Installation, ..., ....


----------



## Sonecc (4. Apr 2011)

Mag ja sein, dass mein Verstand nicht ausreicht um dich zu verstehen, aber wenn das Setup dir sagt, dass Programme geschlossen werden sollen und dir auch noch anbietet das zu tun, wo liegt dann das Problem? Hast du mal auf "Programme schließen und fortfahren" geklickt? Was ist passiert?

Es bleibt schlichtweg dabei, dass dir niemand helfen kann, wenn du nicht andeutest, wo du nun eine Unklarheit hast und das ist in erster Linie durch eine Frage machbar.

Wenn du also Hilfe möchtest, dann stelle eine Frage und man kann dir darauf antworten, aber auf "Ein Autoreifen ist rund" kann man halt nicht wirklich antworten.


----------



## zer11 (4. Apr 2011)

Bei der Installation steht das ich die Installation schließen soll, daher ist es nicht möglich Java zu installieren. Wie krieg ich das weg?


----------



## Firephoenix (4. Apr 2011)

Hi,
was passiert denn wenn du einfach auf den Button klickst? Schießt sich dann das Setup selbst ab?
Ansonsten liegt das Problem wohl an der zerlegten Registry...
(Wie kommt man eigentlich darauf wahllos in der Reg Sachen von Java zu löschen?)
Gruß


----------



## Asgar13 (4. Apr 2011)

Frage vom Vorposter.

Ich glaub ich weiß, was los ist. Sein Antivirenschutz benutzt java -> avira, siehe 1 post.


----------



## Sonecc (4. Apr 2011)

Wie ich auch schon fragte, die Frage wurde aber ignoriert...


----------



## zer11 (5. Apr 2011)

Java schließt sich selbst bei der Installation. Und im Avira Ordner sieht es so aus (bin):


----------



## Firephoenix (5. Apr 2011)

Hi,
hast du dein Java etwa in dein Antivir-Verzeichnis installiert???
Einen bin-Ordner hat mein Antivir nichtmal, dafür aber mein Java... In dem Java-Bin-Ordner liegen auch diese Dateien.

Ich weiß ja nicht was du auf deinem PC anstellst, aber wäre es nicht leichter einfach eine Windows-CD einzulegen und die Kiste mal sauber neu aufzusetzen (will mir garnicht vorstellen wie der Rest aussieht )
Gruß


----------



## zer11 (5. Apr 2011)

Soll ich den bin Ordner mal löschen und vorher eine Kopie anlegen?


----------



## Asgar13 (6. Apr 2011)

zer11 hat gesagt.:


> Soll ich den bin Ordner mal löschen und vorher eine Kopie anlegen?



Kannst du versuchen, ich glaube aber nicht, das es daran liegt.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich würde sagen, dass die Installation nicht über Java läuft, denn etwas zu installieren, das schon installiert sein muss, macht eigentlich keinen Sinn.

Ich dachte ehr, Avira könnte die Installation abbrechen.

Versuche: Trenne deine Internetverbindung, schaltest Avira ab, versuchst die Installation noch mal.
Teste Java, dann schalte Avira ein, verbinde dich mit den Internet und schreibe, ob dies das Problem war.


----------



## Sonecc (6. Apr 2011)

Wenn ich sowas lese wie "Soll ich das mal eben löschen?" wundert mich nicht, dass nichts mehr geht...
Installier dir Windows neu und lerne aus den Fehlern.
1. Nicht wild drauf los löschen
2. Die Warnung beim Beenden eines Prozesses auch mal beachten
3. Vernünftiges und ordentliches Installieren und Deinstallieren von Programmen. Das schließt auch mit ein, nicht einfach irgendetwas an den Installierten Programmen zu ändern/zu löschen


----------



## zer11 (6. Apr 2011)

... Ich hab doch gesagt das ich vorher ne kopie mache ...


----------



## Asgar13 (7. Apr 2011)

zer11 hat gesagt.:


> ... Ich hab doch gesagt das ich vorher ne kopie mache ...



Ich tippe mal, die hast du auch gemacht, bevor du Java gelöscht hattest. 
Und die Sicherheitskopie in D:\Avira\bin ist.

Ausführen->cmd->d:->cd \weg\zur\install\exedatei\->install.exe
(Wenn die Jre-installationsexe nicht in D: ist stattdessen C: schreiben)

Darunter dürfte er dir dann sie Fehlermeldung geben, warum du das jre nicht installieren kannst.


----------



## zer11 (9. Apr 2011)

Ausführen->cmd->d:->cd \weg\zur\install\exedatei\->install.exe
(Wenn die Jre-installationsexe nicht in D: ist stattdessen C: schreiben)


Was muss ich machen?  Ausführen -> Cmd -> ???


----------



## Asgar13 (11. Apr 2011)

Beim Windowsstartmenü gibt es einen Punkt, wo Ausführen steht. Diesen klickst du an, dann kommt ein kleines Fenster, wo du eine Zeile eingeben kannst, dort schreibst du "cmd" rein und bestätigst die Eingabe, als Ergebnis dürfte sich die schwarze DOS-Box öffnen.

Dort bestimmst du zuerst das Laufwerk mit "c:" oder "d:".

Dann kannst du mit "cd \weg" zum Verzeichnis mit der JRE-installation wechseln.
Wenn du da bist gibt du dann jre.exe(oder wie immer die installation heißt ein)

Dann klickst du dich durch die Installation und in schwarzen Fenster dürfte er dir eine Fehlermeldung geben.


----------



## zer11 (15. Apr 2011)

Hi als ich die Installation mit der CMD geöffnet habe hat die Installation das CMD Fenster mit sich geschlossen als ich mal wieder Programme schließen sollte.


----------

